# Which 1 wud b the best graphics card???



## anshujainss (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys! i wanted to know which graphics card wud b d best 4 my system in the price range of 5-6.5k. 
my system config is:
AMD Athlon 3800+
1 GB of RAM
ASUS A8N-VSM-CSM Board with 128MB nVidia Shared Graphics
PCI Express x16 Slot
Please tell me which graphics card shud i go for??


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 8, 2008)

For 6k 9600gso is best stil smetime to hit market in india.
Bt i guess it wil bottleneck in ur sys. Best option othrwise wud b to get a mercury 8600gt 256ddr3 for 3k. Else go fr new cpu mbo setup. U may fetch 4-4.5k fr ur cpu,mbo ram

Even my 7950gt extreme bottlenecks on my venice 3000 at 2.5ghz.


----------



## anshujainss (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont think i wana go 4 a new cpu n a mbo combi!! i just wana kno which graphics card wud be d best in my range, n im not 2 much in2 heavy gaming so i can do wid a mid-end card. pls guys i need more suggestions!!!n thanx 4 ur reply buddy!


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

as per ur budget i wud say ASUS EN8600GT 256MB GDDR3.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 10, 2008)

1.XFX       8600GT........      256MB DDR3.......      4750
or
2.XFX       8600GT........      512MB DDR2..........      4700
or
3.EVGA      8600GT.........      256MB DDR3..........      5000
or
4.POV       8600GT..........      1GB DDR2..........      6050


----------



## Arkantos.G (Jun 10, 2008)

Guys, even i want to purchase a graphics card within Rs.10000. Please help me.
my config:
AMD Athlon x2 dual core processor,
MSI motherboard K9..... series(i don't know exactly the series name),
2GB ddr2 RAM,
256MB Nvidia Geforce 6100 nforce 405(i don't know what does this means but it's inbuilt ),
PCI Express x16 Slot
and one more thing, games like Assasin, call of duty4-modern warfare,quake4 lags. So please tell me which graphics card(min 256MB) will make these games work.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 10, 2008)

close ur eyes and buy the evga card.


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

@Arkantos.G

how abt raising ur budget a bit and buy a XFX 8800GT 512MB for 11.2k
or else
 MSI N9600GT-512MB retails for around 10.2k. this is the best 9600GT 512MB

and staying in ur budget the best bet wud be
XFX 9600GT 512MB

now its ur call


----------



## anshujainss (Jun 15, 2008)

thanx 4 d gr8 replies friends!!! deres jus 1 more thing i need 2 know, wot will b d difference between installing a high capacity, say 512MB DDR2 card n a low capacity, say 256MB DDR3 card? will dere b ne significant performance difference? also i hav DDR1 RAM installed in my system, will DDR2 or DDR3 RAM cards work well???

thanx 4 d gr8 replies friends!!! deres jus 1 more thing i need 2 know, wot will b d difference between installing a high capacity, say 512MB DDR2 card n a low capacity, say 256MB DDR3 card? will dere b ne significant performance difference? also i hav DDR1 RAM installed in my system, will DDR2 or DDR3 RAM cards work well???

thanx 4 d gr8 replies friends!!! deres jus 1 more thing i need 2 know, wot will b d difference between installing a high capacity, say 512MB DDR2 card n a low capacity, say 256MB DDR3 card? will dere b ne significant performance difference? also i hav DDR1 RAM installed in my system, will DDR2 or DDR3 RAM cards work well???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

honestly speaking, most cards will not work full potential due to system bottleneck.
I recommend Mercury 8600GT for 3k, since it won't suffer as much bottleneck, but will easily fulfill casual needs like yours.

Better spend remaining cash on system upgrade, or even better, (recommended), buy GFX card now and save 2 upgrade later.

I recommend the 256mb GDDR3 model and no system ram wont affect it.

Infact, with that system and this card, you can pull on for 2 more years without issues.
That proccy has some good power, and 1GB RAM is really good.
Mercury 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 can bring balence to the system.

But if you go for a 5k or 6k graphics card, it really won't make any more difference for the money since the system will pull it down.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 15, 2008)

^^phew atleast sme1 agreed wimme. Get the 86gt ddr3 for 3k nyothr crd wudnt giv u increasd performance on ur rig. U can increase 1gb ram.

N dun underestimate 86gt its great card at lower res 1024x768.

I wud personally suggest buyers with 7k budget to wait until d galaxy 9600gso 384mb 192bit hits market. With 8 ram chip edition. N mod it to 8800gts 256bit 512mb. It wud b a kicka** crd. Hw does xtra 128mb 64bit get add. Wel 2maskd chips 2 x 32bit x 64mb


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

johnjjx said:


> ^^phew atleast sme1 agreed wimme. Get the 86gt ddr3 for 3k nyothr crd wudnt giv u increasd performance on ur rig. U can increase 1gb ram.
> 
> N dun underestimate 86gt its great card at lower res 1024x768.
> 
> I wud personally suggest buyers with 7k budget to wait until d galaxy 9600gso 384mb 192bit hits market. With 8 ram chip edition. N mod it to 8800gts 256bit 512mb. It wud b a kicka** crd. Hw does xtra 128mb 64bit get add. Wel 2maskd chips 2 x 32bit x 64mb


Underestimate ? Dude, seriously now. Majority of Single Core CPU Machines have maximum 17" monitor, and for that 1024x768 is the ideal resolution. Besides, even otherwise, only Ubers like Gears of War, UT3, CRYSIS, etc where stated to be the games giving 8600GT a run for its money, but those games can't be run on Single Core CPUs with 1GB RAM. And hence its illogical to buy ANYTHING which is better than this if thats the rig he has and he intends to keep it.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 15, 2008)

^^aint tht wt m sayin. Check my first post. Everywer m askin to get 86gt fr 3k.

The 9600gso part is fr ppl with dual core setups. For dis rig 86gt is best.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

johnjjx said:


> ^^aint tht wt m sayin. Check my first post. Everywer m askin to get 86gt fr 3k.
> 
> The 9600gso part is fr ppl with dual core setups. For dis rig 86gt is best.


heh... exactly my point too.


----------



## anshujainss (Jun 15, 2008)

Guys!!! i hav an AMD Athalon X2 3800+ cpu. now dat is dual core!!! y r u talkin bout single core??? newaz, thanx a lot for d gr8 replies!!! so finally which card shud i go 4 den now dat u ppl know i hav a dual core processor???


----------



## bikdel (Jun 16, 2008)

Close ur eyes n go for 9600gso (any good make) 
yes ur system is a bit low. So what? U got money, use it. And certainly it will give at least 1.5 times better performance than 8600 gt even in your rig. Besides when u get a better rig later, u wont hav to throw the card or sell it, it will be helpful in long run. Ask desiibond, he'll tell u that bottlenecks are more of a theory than practicals at this level. U dont hav a rig of mid 90s!  wont be a problem.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

anshujainss said:


> Guys!!! i hav an AMD Athalon X2 3800+ cpu. now dat is dual core!!! y r u talkin bout single core??? newaz, thanx a lot for d gr8 replies!!! so finally which card shud i go 4 den now dat u ppl know i hav a dual core processor???


Dual Core ?
Then 9600GSO if you like to Game.
But since your needs are light, 8600GT is still an option.
Get an extra GB of ram though.
Each core needs 1GB of RAM - thats standard these days.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 16, 2008)

U didnt mention it was x2 in ur 1st post. Nywayz n ovrclkd x2 can nag away bottlenecks. Get d 9600gso get d galaxy one mod it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2008)

johnjjx said:


> U didnt mention it was x2 in ur 1st post. Nywayz n ovrclkd x2 can nag away bottlenecks. Get d 9600gso get d galaxy one mod it.


Dude, RAM is also important. I can't imagine gaming with such a good card and only 1GB RAM. Modding voids warranty. Besides, on most games, performance with 9600GSO will be more than enough.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

The 9600GSO.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 16, 2008)

Quite true gautham.
Bt Modin in2 88gts isnt physical mod. U can unlock maskd units with rivatuner.


----------



## anshujainss (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanx a lot guys 4 d wonderful response!! jus 1 final query, which beand shud i go 4 den? pls can ne1 gimme the full model nos n prices 4 d 9600gso n 8600/8800 gt? n shud i buy a cheaper card n upgrade my RAM 2 2GB or shud i go 4 an expensive card wid no upgrades 4 d RAM???


----------



## anshujainss (Jun 17, 2008)

where r u guys??? im wating 4 replies, wana final my decision pls help me out!!!


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 1, 2008)

anshujainss said:


> Hey guys! i wanted to know which graphics card wud b d best 4 my system in the price range of 5-6.5k.
> my system config is:
> AMD Athlon 3800+
> 1 GB of RAM
> ...





hey man choose xfx 8600gt that fair to play low to medium in crysis


----------



## jamsus (Oct 1, 2008)

demonkingfromhell said:


> hey man choose xfx 8600gt that fair to play low to medium in crysis





You mean GFX Card CUM Toaster
No Way! Dont buy 8600, specially XFX brand.
Thats wut i heard from many peoples.

If u can wait little more, ATI is goin to launch HD 4830 very soon.
And it will beat nVidia 9600.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey man I'm fed up wid u, y did u bump up this 4 month old thread with no significance left???
Seriously I thought once of taking ur side but not any longer


----------



## jamsus (Oct 13, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hey man I'm fed up wid u, y did u bump up this 4 month old thread with no significance left???
> Seriously I thought once of taking ur side but not any longer




U did that too man


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2008)

I din bumb, he did that already duh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

